# san diego



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

n e one in the san diego area who wanna kick it and watch the fight this weekend?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

where in SD you at?im in chula vista hit me up on AIM or yahoo my s/n is Arsenal200SX for both


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

im in el cajon sorry didnt get the back on here in time


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im not in san deigo but im in pomona , ca ... 2 hrs or more away.


----------

